# (V) Crysis, Medal of Honor Airborne, Rainbow Six Vegas, Call of Duty 5, uvm.



## PickUpArtist (31. März 2013)

Moin, 

verkaufe hier nen paar Games aus meiner Sammlung:

- Crysis
- Medal of Honor Airborne
- Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
- xxxxx (indizierter Titel)
- Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (Englische Edition)
- Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Englische Edition)
- Anno 2070

Die meisten der englischen Editionen können auch in deutscher Sprache installiert werden!

Alle zusammen für 30€ + Versand!

Gerne PayPal.

Grüße

PickUpArtist


----------



## Dominikmr303 (2. April 2013)

Wieviel für Anno 2070 allein  ?

Kann ich auch einfach den Key im Steam aktivieren ? dann musst es nichtmal schicken


----------



## PickUpArtist (3. April 2013)

will sie eigentlich alle zusammen verkloppen und nicht jedes einzeln..

letztes Angebot, sonst verschenk ich sie an nen kumpel^^

alle zusammen für 25€ + Versand


----------

